# Keeping AV components cool



## rhino7448 (Sep 3, 2008)

I recently built an AV cabinet for all of my compnents, While the cabinet has doors, we are keeping them closed at all times and using a RF repeater to control them. I need to install an exhaust fan in the rear of the cabinet to keep the components cool. I plan on using a small cooling fan similar to a PC fan but I don't want it to run continuously. Does anyone know of an adjustable Thermostat with a relay that I could use to switch the fan on and off?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

yes. Check Radio Shack. The local store had a thermostatic switch that would control a small low volume fan. It even has high and low limit rheostats for off and on. An electronics specialty supplier can help you if you don't have a RS.


----------



## knockonwood (Sep 4, 2008)

hi,

ii had the same problem and i did solve it by plugging in a 12 volt power supply to power out plugs of my AV receiver. connect PC fan to it and it starts only when AV receiver is switched on. quick and easy, no control necessary


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I moved your thread to the A/V forum. Some good ideas already, but there might be some experts on the topic here.


----------



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

Two suggestions, neither of which is really related to your original question regarding the thermostatic relay, but:

1.) Keep the heat producing componentry, which usually involves the amplifiers/receivers, at the top of the equipment stack and install the exhaust fan at a level a bit higher than the highest component.

2.) Use a small return air filter housing at the bottom of the door to hold a filter to keep the incoming air clean. Do as much as you can to weatherstrip/seal the door on all edges and at the floor so as to force all air through the filter. 

Often times failures due to excess heat are caused by the insulating action resulting from dust accumilation on the heat sinks in the receivers/amplifiers. Keep clean, cool air (that's why you want the inlet/filter at the bottom of the door) moving through that equipment closet and you'll enjoy much longer life from your electronics.

Dugly


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

knockonwood said:


> hi,
> 
> ii had the same problem and i did solve it by plugging in a 12 volt power supply to power out plugs of my AV receiver. connect PC fan to it and it starts only when AV receiver is switched on. quick and easy, no control necessary


 
The problem with this method is that the equipment is still generating heat after that AVR, and the fan system, is turned off....


The proper way to cool the equipment is to use a thermostatic switch which operates the fan independantly.


----------

